# Number of Post-Op Visits included in Global Surgery



## KKCODER (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find out how many post-operative visits are calculated in the global surgery package(s)?  

I understand the number of visits are based on physician surveys the AMA-RUC has done/does, but I can't seem to find the results or how to determine a specific number of visits.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Arlene (Aug 18, 2009)

what i have been told the number doesn't matter during a global period as long as the dx is the same. if patient comes in during a global period , then it is an office visit with 24 modifier (unrelated to the surgery)

hope this helps


----------



## LLovett (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with Arlene. They could come in every day twice a day for the full 90 days of global and if it is related to the surgery you can't bill for it. 

The only global period I am aware of that has a certain number of visits associated with it is pregnancy.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## lisigirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with the posts above. I do not think there is set number of post-op visits a patient can have in the global period. The AMA/RUC does determine the length of a CPT's global period though so maybe that is what you were thinking of?

If you need to find out the global period on a code, you can find this on the Medicare Fee Schedule Database. Under global period is will say one of the following:

000, 010, 090, YYY, ZZZ or XXX

Obviously the first 3 are indicating global days (0, 10 and 90). YYY are carrier priced codes so the global period is determined by the carrier.

ZZZ is found on add-on codes. The global period assigned to these are based on the primary code.

I have come across some codes with a global day of XXX. This means that the AMA/RUC could not determine a typical patient, cases varied widely among surgeons, so these codes are not assigned global periods (not sure why they wouldn't just use 000?).

Probably more info that you needed or wanted  Hope it was helpful though!

Lisi, CPC


----------

